# Bag filling............



## bully (Aug 18, 2008)

I bought a 3 compartment wallbag like this....

http://www.pagodaimports.co.uk/p-28-wing-chun-wall-bag.aspx

It says to fill it with maple peas.

Unsurprisingly i cant get them here and it costs to post em here. The downs ono living on a small island.

So what else??

They say sand but not sure i want to be hitting that just yet, these soft hands have not done any conditioning or training in a long time.

Spoke to a shop assisant who said chick peas but then said no as they are hollowish and will break after a while whereas maple peas are very hard.

Any alternatives that you guys use???

I am just recovering from a major back op that has stopped me doing lots of things. I am hoping to get back into WC and will use WC as part of my recovery...ie some form work and some punching/conditioning. All within my limits at the moment of course, i will not put my recovery in jeapordy by doing too much.

Also, to UK people really, i wanted a David Steele dummy but he seems to have disapeared from the net. Is he still making dummies? Anyone know anything??

Cheers

Bully


----------



## geezer (Aug 18, 2008)

bully said:


> I bought a 3 compartment wallbag like this....
> 
> http://www.pagodaimports.co.uk/p-28-wing-chun-wall-bag.aspx
> 
> ...


 
I don't see any reason to get exotic. Try what's cheap and available. If you don't like it dump it out and use something else. Sand can be pretty hard on the joints. Eventually, that is going to take a toll. Some people use rice, which is pretty soft. Others us small, hard beans (black beans, pintos, whatever) which are a bit harder, You could always try a mix of both and if you ever fall on hard times, boil and eat the contents. Happy punching!


----------



## almost a ghost (Aug 18, 2008)

One of my instructors from Hong Kong told me that people out there people fill their bags with small plastic pieces/beads left over from manufacturer plastic products due to the number of manufacturing out there.


----------



## JustAVisitor (Aug 18, 2008)

Try filling it with rags to begin with. Depending on the thickness of the canvas and on the canvas treatment, sand might not even be an option for you, as you might find yourself with a puffing dust bag... 
One last remark, if the canvas is not waxed/'rubberized', then it is black because your knuckles will bleed on it, no matter the filling... Enjoy!


----------



## yak sao (Aug 18, 2008)

then it is black because your knuckles will bleed on it, no matter the filling... 


You'll defintely need to start slowly....the way my si-gung taught us is to punch the wallbag softly at first and then rub your fist up and down on the bag by flexing the wrist joint (forearm stays in place) This will condition the skin. Do this for a few days to give the skin of fist time to thicken.
As for filling, sand tends to collect moisture and after a while it's like hitting concrete.
I put dried beans in mine and they work fine (make sure they're dried beans, canned beans are too messy)
Also I put duct tape over the zippers to stop residue coming out of bag


----------



## mook jong man (Aug 18, 2008)

I have some sort of peas in mine that i got from an indian supermarket they were really cheap i cant remember what they were called but they work great.

 Same as what the other people said get something cheap and readily available something more along the lines of a grain or a bead even small ball bearings if you can get them cheap.


----------



## bully (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks guys, glad to see a sense of humour too.

I wont use the canned beans i promise.......

Kamon guy, any idea about the David Steele dummies? could you ask Kevin??

Cheers

Bully


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Aug 20, 2008)

I've got his card with all his details on at home. I will attempt to remember to bring it in to work tomorrow and give you some details

People seem to really obsess over wallbags at the moment. Just use focus mitts - or people! I love getting my students to practice working on chain punching on each other. Obviously we do it to the persons level (we don't expect the beginners to smash each other around), but it is great conditioning and gets people used to hitting a moving target with force


----------



## bully (Aug 20, 2008)

Cheers, would be good to get those details.

The reason i have a wallbag is training on my own and as much variety as possible.

We have ordered a big chalet for our back garden which is going to be a gym.

Punch bag, wooden dummy, speed ball and wall bag will all feature in it.

Also i am recovering from a major back op and want a few different recovery tools too, apart from the core work the Physio gives me.

I need as many different things to do as i get bored.....a wall bag is one of those things.

Thanks for your help.

John


----------



## matsu (Aug 20, 2008)

we too usr dk chick peas again bought very cheaply from an indian foodstore.
i use sand in the bottom two pouches. i place thick shopping carrier bags in the pouches b4 filling them up so not to get messy and to be able to replace filling easily.

i,m thinking of replacing the sand in the middle bag with beans-it seems to feel better whne i hit it.

i,m still awaiting a "mate" to supply me with a wooden dummy. gonna push him soon as i get back from hols

matsu


----------



## bully (Aug 21, 2008)

Cheers Matsu, i will get some chick peas and line the pockets on the wallbag with a plastic bag.

Wooden dummy wise, my mate has a David Steele dummy and it is awesome....the quality is top notch. I like the way it can sit in a corner too.

Kamon guy.....any news on how to get hold of him??

Cheers

Bully


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Aug 22, 2008)

I keep forgetting to bring the card in 
There was a webiste located here
www.kantandesigns.co.uk/dsd/*wooden*12.htm

But it does not seem to exist anymore. ANyone who is more IT proficient may know why the link doesn't work


----------



## bully (Aug 22, 2008)

Thats the link i keep getting but nothing works.

He did have a site as i looked at it late last year.

I think he may have stopped making them tbh.

I will pm you my mobile number and you can text me anything you have when you get home and check the card??


----------



## Hyper_Shadow (Aug 22, 2008)

Bit of gravel never hurt anyone, pea gravel's probably best.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Aug 26, 2008)

bully said:


> Thats the link i keep getting but nothing works.
> 
> He did have a site as i looked at it late last year.
> 
> ...


 
His email is steel10@wanadoo.fr

There is a telephone number saying
France: (00 33) 5 55 82 04 48

I don't know what telephone number that is (hopefully its not some phone s*x line, although if it is - enjoy!)
Good luck


----------



## bully (Aug 27, 2008)

Cheers, i will give it a try.

Thanks again for your help KG


----------



## bully (Aug 27, 2008)

Just spoken to him and he doesnt make dummies anymore as the cost of shipping them was too much.

Damn, the dummies were great too.

Anyone got any suggestions for a dummy maker in the UK??


----------

